# Aromamizer v2, and new Stream Crave tank



## Ezekiel (26/2/16)

Morning everyone!

Steam Crave announced an upgrade to the Aromamizer, with a different top cap and a different airflow control. They will also sell an upgrade kit for existing v1 owners.

More interesting, they are releasing a new RDTA @25 mm, with various bells and whistles.

Source: https://m.reddit.com/r/electronic_c.../3_new_steam_crave_products_coming_very_soon/


Just announced! The V-RDA, Aromamizer RDTA V2, and the Supreme.

Good news, Cravers! We are developing new RDTA, will release and pre order in early of March, and ship in mid of March. We will have 2 RDTA, so now you have options:

RDTA V2 $44.99

Change silicone vape band to metal AFC ring, flat top top. We will sell separate flat top and new airflow part then customers can upgrade V1 to V2. This is designed for customers who don't like slicone vape band, but they still like this compact/simple RDTA with legendary performance. You can still use Trinity glass bell cap.

Supreme RDTA $54.99

This is competely new RDTA design, top filling without leak problem, juice flow control, align airholes with coils, Diameter 25mm so bigger Velocity deck, bigger airflow and bigger juice feeding holes, bigger drip tip. This will be Supreme dripper tank system with more complicated design.

Supreme RDTA Prototype, 23mm. Final production will be 25mm

V-RDA Preorder from SC website plus pics

Flyer for VAPEX II Expo, Malaysia with some pics

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

That thing looks mean as hell!

But as they say... Does it come in black?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (26/2/16)

Stosta said:


> That thing looks mean as hell!
> 
> But as they say... Does it come in black?



Geez, all you South Africans ever want is black. 

Knowing Steam Crave, they'll probably release a black 'limited edition' at some point.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Geez, all you South Africans ever want is black.
> 
> Knowing Steam Crave, they'll probably release a black 'limited edition' at some point.


I like the taste of chipped paint in my joose!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (26/2/16)

I just hope someone here will have the upgrade kits here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ezekiel (26/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> I just hope someone here will have the upgrade kits here.



Luckily the Aromamizer was/is quite popular, so I'm guessing there might be a vendor here or there who will bring them in - most aromamizer users will probably buy an upgrade kit, so its a bit like a guaranteed sell for _x_ amount of people. In addition, it is a nice additional option to add for those vendors who still have stock of the v1, since usually the release of a new version means your old stock tends to sell slowly...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wyvern (26/2/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Luckily the Aromamizer was/is quite popular, so I'm guessing there might be a vendor here or there who will bring them in - most aromamizer users will probably buy an upgrade kit, so its a bit like a guaranteed sell for _x_ amount of people. In addition, it is a nice additional option to add for those vendors who still have stock of the v1, since usually the release of a new version means your old stock tends to sell slowly...


Yep which is why I hope that I can get my hands on it  I need 2


----------



## Nightwalker (26/2/16)

Should I buy an aromamizer or go for the avocado?


----------



## WARMACHINE (27/2/16)

I need the upgrade kits !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (27/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Should I buy an aromamizer or go for the avocado?


Aromamizer, but do you wait for the V2 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (27/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Aromamizer, but do you wait for the V2 ?


I want a second tank now, I'll get v2 when it comes. Love my Griffin but always have a second opinion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (28/2/16)

Is the v2 out. Luckily I havnt been paid yet, so I can still change my mind


----------



## Dubz (25/3/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh (25/3/16)

Looking forward to these, looks like the perfect tank design:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

